# windaube 10 sur mac pro 2010 high sierra



## maximilien44 (21 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous
j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de mettre un windaube 10 sur mon vieux mac pro 2010 qui est sur high sierra?
le windaube serait sur un second disque, je sait que normalement c'est pas possible, mais certaine personne semble arrivée a le faire.
high sierra authorise que win 10, et mon mac pro n'accepterai que win 7.
sur mon mac book pro(late 2011), sur sierra j'ai un win 7 en DDexterne, qui marche très bien.
sur le forum, macomaniac explique pour installer win 7  en rétrogradant son OS, sur stackexchange, ils expliquent quand modifiant le info.plist( root, désactivation du SIP, etc...) on peux mettre un un windaube 10.
beaucoup d'information , a ce jour est encore possible de mettre windaube 10 sur un second ssd? en étant sur high sierra.
si oui aurez vous quelques pistes?

si vous êtes inspirés
maximilien

edit, j'ai essaye de branché mon win 7, qui est sur un DDexterne, mais il est pas bootable, comme sur mon mac book pro, en appuyant sur alt au démarrage


----------



## maximilien44 (24 Octobre 2018)

bonjour à tous.
pour résoudre mon problème, je pense faire comme l'explique macomaniac.
je vais downgrader mon Mac Pro sur Mavericks, le SIP étant arrivé su yosemite, je pourrais donc modifier mon fichier info.plist, et a partir de là je devrait pouvoir faire une Install de win 10, et après je réupgrade jusqu'a sierra!
si quelque pouvait me dire si c'est une procédure qui va marcher.
merci pour vos réponses

maximilien


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2018)

maximilien44 a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de mettre un windaube 10 sur mon vieux mac pro 2010


Non que Windows 7 et encore il faudra impérativement que le SuperDrive fonctionne avec une copie de Windows 7 gravé dans un DVD depuis un vrai PC.


maximilien44 a dit:


> je vais downgrader mon Mac Pro sur Mavericks, le SIP étant arrivé su yosemite, je pourrais donc modifier mon fichier info.plist, et a partir de là je devrait pouvoir faire une Install de win 10, et après je réupgrade jusqu'a sierra!


Dans tes rêves, mais si tu veux perdre du temps et devoir tout réinstaller pourquoi pas. La modification du fichier .plist ne peut plus fonctionner depuis Snow Leopard et en aucun cas avec les versions récentes de macOS.


----------



## maximilien44 (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour Locke
actuellement j'ai pas trop de problème de temps, je viens de passer sur el capitan, lol, pour pouvoir installer mavericks(high sierra refusant le downgrade vers maverick), si le sip a été installé avec yosemite, je pensais pouvoir le faire facilement, si tu me dis qu'il est venu avec snow léopard, je ferai la modification en rabootant sur le recovery en mode root? Autrement je m'embête pas je fais mon Boot Camp sur win 7, et je reupdate mon mac sur sierra max, macomaniac disant qu'il y a un problème au boot avec high sierra?
maximilien


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2018)

maximilien44 a dit:


> si le sip a été installé avec yosemite, je pensais pouvoir le faire facilement, si tu me dis qu'il est venu avec snow léopard,


Non, tu as mal lu, je dis que la modification du fichier .plist n'est plus possible après Snow Leopard. Et pour l'installation d'une version de Windows 10 avec les Mac Pro ce n'est possible qu'à partir des modèles de fin 2013.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Locke
J'ai bien entendu, donc je downgrade vers mavericks pour installer win 7.
j'ai donc fait un clone de mon high sierra avec carbon , fait une clé d'installation mavericks avec le terminal.
j'ai rebooter sur mon clone, j'ai effacer mon disque avec le terminal. mais maintenant quand je démarre sur la clé d'installation il ne se passe rien. je pense qu'il doit manquer des volumes dans mon disque. ci joint le diskutil list.


```
macmaison-2:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                255.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:               Windows_NTFS Data_PC                 867.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Data_MAC                1.1 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X Mavericks  15.5 GB    disk2s1

macmaison-2:~ maximilien$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

si tu as une idée pour la réinstalle
maximilien


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

Avec un Mac Pro, c'est encore différent. Voilà officiellement ce que dis Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...voir tout en bas de page si ton Mac Pro utilise bien la bonne version d'Assistant Boot Camp et attention, il faut toujours installer une version en 64 bits de Windows.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

j'avais déjà installé un win 7 64 bits sur ce mac pro, il y a 8 ans déjà, mais la je suis bloqué j'arrive même pas à démarrer sur la clé bootable de mavericks, je pense qu'il doit manquer des volumes, j'ai du effacer des choses qui fallait pas.
il y a -t-il un moyen de vérifier si ma clé est bien bootable (crée via le terminal et createInstallmedia)?
quand démarre avec alt je vois même pas mon DD interne, j'ai juste le Install maverick de ma clé, et quand je clic dessus il ce passe plus rien.
je n'ai même pas la possibilité de démarrer sur le DD, heureusement que j'ai le clone(cf: log diskutil list).
quand on regarde le log le volume HFS est Untitled, mais je le vois pas en démarrant avec ALT
J'ai arrêter mon délire de mettre un win 10, je souhaite mettre un win 7 64 sur dvd(un vrai) mon superdrive étant tjr en état de marche, chose étonnante d'ailleurs les lecteurs optiques de mon iMac et de mon macbook pro n'ont pas eu une si longue vie, mais lol c'est un avantage ces deux mac ont chacun deux DD, SSd en système et SATA en stock.
je me suis dis mavericks, parce que j'ai vu sur le forum un fils ce rapprochant de mon problème et macomaniac parle de mavericks, si faut mettre un autre OS, je mettrai celui qu'on me conseille.
pour l'instant j'aimerai juste pouvoir réinstaller l'OS lol.
maximilien


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

Quel que soit le type de Mac et de version d'Assistant Boot Camp, il est impossible de démarrer directement une installation depuis une clé USB qu'elle soit bootable ou pas. Assistant Boot Camp requiert un protocole bien précis et il n'a jamais changé depuis le début. Il faut suivre impérativement les indications qui sont affichées depuis son interface.

N'ayant jamais eu entre les mains un Mac Pro comme le tien, je connais bien l'installation pour un MBP, un iMac, un Mac mini et je ne sais pas si pour ton Mac Pro, le mieux ne serait pas de commencer par tenter une installation dans le disque dur interne. C'est une exigence que j'ai toujours connue avec tous les autres Mac et en plus il faut que ledit disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

Bien sur Locke,
mais là je suis pas encore pour l'installe de bootcamp.
j'aimerai juste savoir comment faire pour réinstaller mon system, on verra bootcamp après.
j'arrive pas a installer mavericks, j'ai rien sur l'écran d'accueil au démarrage, je vois pas mon disque dur en démarrant avec alt, je vois juste ma clé install mavericks.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

Ah oui, là c'est autre chose. Et cette clé tu l'as créée comment ? Par curiosité tu devrais essayer d'en recréer une nouvelle en utilisant *Install Disk Creator,* je suis sûr qu'elle sera bien bootable.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

j'ai créer la clé avec le terminal, j'avais bien mavericks dans mes achats.
j'ai entre cette ligne dans le terminal pour faire la clé:

_sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Mavericks.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Untitled --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Mavericks.app --nointeraction

mais je trouve bizarre l'absence d'applecorestorage et ma partition Untitled_


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

salut.
refait ta clé bootable comme le dit Locke. Il te faut formater ta clé USB en format OS X étendu et surtout en schéma de parution GUID. Ensuite tu n'as plus qu'a suivre les instructions du logiciel.
A plus !


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

j'avais fait un formatage en mac os étendu
je veux bien la commande pour mettre le GUID avec l'utilitaire de disque je trouve pas.

le diskutil pour voir le clé USB qui est en fdisk et non GUID, ce diskutil n'est pas le même que celui du haut je suis sur l'imac qui ma servi à faire mon clone high sierra pour effacer le disk du mac pro


```
Last login: Tue Nov  6 17:19:38 on console

macmaison:~ maximilien$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macindoc                999.9 GB   disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk2

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh ssd           325.7 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.7 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk3

   1:                  Apple_HFS xoom_data               32.0 GB    disk3s1


macmaison:~ maximilien$
```


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

Utilise l'utilitaire de disque directement pour formater ta clé.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

c'est ce que j'ai fait depuis le début, je vais tester install disk creator et on verra si ça marche


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

Et tu ne parvient pas à formater avec la table GUID depuis l'utilitaire ?
Tiens moi au courant à plus.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

je parviens très bien a formater mais j'ai pas d'options dans l'utilitaire pour etre sur que c'est du GUID? (sur high sierra)


en tout cas la création de clé bootable avec install disk creator est vraiment  rapide, le terminal l'avait fait en 20 min


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

pour avoir accès au choix de la partition il te faut sélectionner ton disque et non ta partition.
Regarde sur mon screen, si je choisis APPLE SSD j'aurai l'option de partition, si je choisi les sous volumes je ne peux pas avoir accès. Il me semble que la partition ne peut pas être different sur le même volume disque.


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

on fait comment pour joindre une image?


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

en dessous de ton post -> transférer un fichier


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

thx pour l'image
sur cet iMac j'ai pas de partition, un ssd system, et un sata pour le stock


----------



## therots (7 Novembre 2018)

la machine sur la quelle tu travail est sous quel os actuellement ?


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

si on regarde le diskutil on voit bien le apfs pou les  volumes sierra le guid du sata, et la clé elle est en fdisk.


```
Last login: Wed Nov  7 21:31:01 on ttys000
macmaison:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macindoc                999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh ssd           326.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X Mavericks  32.0 GB    disk3s1

macmaison:~ maximilien$
```


je verrai bien demain en testant la nouvelle clé fait avec l'ultra rapide install disk creator

bonne soirée a tous


----------



## maximilien44 (7 Novembre 2018)

la maintenant c'est un vieux iMac sous high sierra, et la discussion elle est sur mon vieux mac pro qui était sous high sierra il y a encore deux jours lol


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

Salut *max
*
Si tu veux reparamétrer la clé comme *therots*  te l'indiquait > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk3
```


la commande inscrit une table *GUID* > un système de fichiers *macOS étendu journalisé* > définit un volume intitulé *CLE*

Tu peux poster l'affichage retourné pour vérification. Le nom *CLE* est bidon : de toutes façons le logiciel de configuration renommera la clé.


----------



## maximilien44 (8 Novembre 2018)

YES super merci maomaniac


```
macmaison:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macindoc                999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh ssd           325.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     15.2 GB    disk3s2

macmaison:~ maximilien$
```

je refais une clé de boot avec le install disk cretor, et je reviens


----------



## maximilien44 (8 Novembre 2018)

et voila.
une beau mavericks tout beau tout neuf.


```
Last login: Thu Nov  8 11:35:08 on console
Mac-Pro-de-maximilien:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MP-3D                   255.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
Mac-Pro-de-maximilien:~ maximilien$
```

je dej, et après je passe a Boot Camp


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

D'ailleurs > je te trouve un peu bien "gourmand"  -->

- à peine la clé paramétrée > pof ! la voici configurée > re-pof ! voici Mavericks installé > et à présent c'est le déjeuner qui s'envisage > avant *BOOTCAMP* en collation...​


----------



## maximilien44 (9 Novembre 2018)

bien gourmand même, le déjeuner avec les potes et le soleil, à été un peu trop arrosé lol.
donc ce matin
install du win 10, il me reste les softs à réinstaller mais tout fonctionne parfaitement, juste un disque a modifié pour qu'il soit mac/pc,  mais tout roule 



```
Last login: Fri Nov  9 14:21:47 on console
Mac-Pro-de-maximilien:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                499.9 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MP-3D                   255.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS CACHE_MAC               500.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                 DOS_FAT_32 CACHE_WIN               500.0 GB   disk2s2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data backup                  4.0 TB     disk3s2
Mac-Pro-de-maximilien:~ maximilien$
```

et si j'ai bien compris tes posts macomaniac, je peux repasser mon mac en high sierra, j'ai bien sur le disk0 le GUID et le EFI .

bonne journée à tous
maximilien


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

*disk0* de *500 Go* --> il n'y a (à part la petite partition auxiliaire *EFI*) qu'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.

*disk1* de *250 Go* --> qu'une partition principale Apple (volume *MP-3D*) flanquée de 2 auxiliaires (*EFI* & *Recovery HD*).

*disk2* de *1 To* (table *MBR*) --> 2 partitions de stockage : système de fichiers *jhfs+* (volume *CACHE_MAC*) et *fat32* (volume *CACHE_WIN*)

*disk3* de *4 To* (table *GUID*) --> rien que des partitions Windows (dont un volume *backup* de *4 To*).

=> est-ce que tu as 2 disques-Systèmes internes dans ton Mac (*disk0* & *disk1*) permettant un double boot : Windows vs macOS ? - et 2 disques externes (*disk2* & *disk3*) servant de stocakges de données ?


----------



## maximilien44 (9 Novembre 2018)

je viens juste de finir l'install de Boot Camp, donc le disque de démarrage est encore sur le windaube.

j'ai :
un disque interne system mac ,
un disque interne system win 10
un disque interne partitionné , 500 Go mac et 500 Go PC
et un disque interne de data (4Go) que je dois rendre mac/pc

je suis pas trop windows, mais je bosse avec pour certaines applications, et windows n'a jamais aussi bien marché que sur un mac. donc le dual boot c'est parfait.

en tout cas un grand merci a toi pour ton aide
maximilien


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Hé ! mais tu as un Mac Pro avec plein de tiroirs à disques, alors ?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2018)

Ah mais oui, vu le nombre de disques durs. 

Questions intéressantes : 
- quel est le n° de ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp sous macOS High Sierra ?
- est-ce que tu as dû télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans une clé ou un support USB ?
- est-ce que la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp te proposait l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ?
- est-ce que tous tes disques durs étaient restés connectés ?

C'est dommage et il est trop tard, mais il aurait été vraiment intéressant d'avoir des copies écran des fenêtres d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp avant qu'il ne passe la main à l'installeur de Windows.


----------



## maximilien44 (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir a tous
c'est un Mac Pro (c'est dans le titre lol)
je n'ai pas encore remis le mac sous high sierra (je demandais a macomaniac si ça n'allait pas empêcher le Boot Camp)
j'ai downgrader jusqu'a mavericks( avec les petits soucis du post),  j'ai débrancher les deux disques dur sata, j'ai updaté sur yosemite fait l'installation Boot Camp, création de la clé USB de pilote windows avec l'assistant Boot Camp(je vais regarder la version de l'assistant),  installe win 10 entreprise par l'assistant Boot Camp, tout a marché du premier coup.
pour l'iso c'était pas explicitement marqué.
il me reste juste à changer des formats de disque sata. et si je peux reupdater mon mac jusqu'a  high sierra, je vais le faire, je serai même tenter pour mojave, j'ai vu sur le forum des Mac Pro sur mojave.
maximilien


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2018)

maximilien44 a dit:


> j'ai débrancher les deux disques dur sata


Intéressant et bon à savoir, car souvent c'est un problème.


maximilien44 a dit:


> création de la clé USB de pilote windows avec l'assistant Boot Camp


Donc téléchargement.


maximilien44 a dit:


> tout a marché du premier coup.
> pour l'iso c'était pas explicitement marqué.


Oui mais, tu as utilisé quel support ? Un DVD gravé ?


----------



## maximilien44 (10 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Locke
oui un dvd , avec le superdrive du mac pro qui fonctionne tjr.
il me semble que j'ai updater vers yosemite car le bootcamp de mavericks, ne me proposait que win 7 alors que le Boot Camp de yosemite me proposait win 7 ou ultérieur.
Bon weekend à tous.
maximilien


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2018)

maximilien44 a dit:


> oui un dvd , avec le superdrive du mac pro qui fonctionne tjr.


C'était surtout pour confirmer que ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp ne te proposait pas l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, je n'en doutais pas, mais comme d'autres membres vont sûrement lire les réponses de ton message, autant éclaircir les choses.


----------



## maximilien44 (13 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Locke
Donc ma version de Boot Camp est la 5.1.4, et l'installer ne propose pas le fichier iso pour windows.

Autrement je peux reupdater vers high sierra cela ne va pas faire sauter le windows?
l'apple store me proposant mojave, je suis très tenté de faire la bascule!!!
maximilien


----------



## maximilien44 (13 Novembre 2018)

Holala
si je peux mettre mojave et garder le windows.
je commence à faire des économies alors!!!
https://create.pro/blog/nvidia-rtx-2080-boot-screen-in-mac-pro-51/

le bon gros délire 
maximilien


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2018)

maximilien44 a dit:


> Autrement je peux reupdater vers high sierra cela ne va pas faire sauter le windows?





maximilien44 a dit:


> si je peux mettre mojave et garder le windows.


Par défaut, non.


----------



## maximilien44 (13 Novembre 2018)

pour la première question c'est non, ou non,  ça ne va pas faire sauter l'installation Boot Camp du windows.

pour la deuxième si c'est du domaine du reve c'est pas très grave.
J'ai passé suffisamment de temps, dans les install, desinstall etc...


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2018)

Non, aucun problème pour les 2 versions.


----------



## maximilien44 (13 Novembre 2018)

FORMIDABLE
Un grand merci pour tout ce temps passé.
Mais j'ai été prévoyant, je me fais actuellement un disque externe avec 5 partitions, et 4 clones d' OS mac, yosemite, el capitan, et donc high sierra et mojave, comme ça je serai tranquille.

maximilien


----------

